# X-Bolt



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

Does anyone own a x-bolt stainless stalker that they could tell me somethink about them before I purchase one


----------



## maranatha77 (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you mean an A-bolt Stainless Stalker by Browning?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

maranatha77 said:


> Did you mean an A-bolt Stainless Stalker by Browning?


X-bolt is a new model from Browning. Its supposed to replace the a-bolt. Its basically and a-bolt with a better trigger, more screws holding the bases on, removable clip instead of a hinged floorplate, and a better recoil pad. I think the safety is changed so you can work the bolt while the safety is still on. Overall its the same action as the a-bolt with those changes.


----------



## highrack (Nov 30, 2005)

just bought 1 today in a 25-06 will get scope mounted today and hope to shoot some tonite. I went with the hunter model wood stock and blue barrel nice looking guns


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I wish they would have kept the old clip. That was one of the things that set them apart!


----------



## maranatha77 (Oct 27, 2008)

AWWW, I guess I am out of the loop. I like my A-bolts. Own 3: 25.06, 280, and 338. I am looking at another in the 300 Win Mag. I like the tang safety. I also like the bolt locked with the safety on. I lived in Sitka, Alaska with the Brown Bears too many years. Always traveled with a round in the chamber. Saved my life once. The clips were a weak spot in my opinion, sometimes the bullets would not seat and stack well in the clip. God bless, Paul...<><


----------

